# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Развитие связи и внедрение новых информационных технологий в Республике Беларусь: итоги 9 месяцев

## ByFly

Министерство связи и информатизации Республики Беларусь подвело итоги работы сферы телекоммуникации в республике за январь-сентябрь 2016 года. Озвучены  некоторые данные.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

